# Blakkstone Hexx Roxx The Muster Place Calgary Grand Opening



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

We will be rokkin the house and facilitating a great grand opening party at the Muster Place ( formerly Shooters ) in Calgary on Aug 20th. Concert times are 9PM to 1AM drink and food specials plus prizes with one grand prize to be given away.


The Muster Place
4036-26th Street SE Calgary
403-207-0390

to book the band [email protected]

Promo Video


----------

